# Colubrids > Ratsnakes >  Yearly weigh in-Mexican Bairds Rat snake.

## fergie

Good old Mulligan. Three years old, 40 inches and weighing in at 375 grams. Need to get this boy back on the adult mice.

----------


## Patrick Long

That is a freakin cool lookin snake.

----------


## Neal

Love the 3rd & 4th picture. That is a pretty snake, and now you have me debating on weither I want a king/milk or a rat snake. Your rat snake outweighs my 6 mo old Yellow annie.  :Sad:

----------


## mainbutter

> Your rat snake outweighs my 6 mo old Yellow annie.


lol!

----------


## Neal

> lol!


That is not funny, well then again for being 6 mo old i'm not sure if she's at her proper weight or not. I know shes a fat little thing and she eats adult mice every week. After she fully digests her meal and poops it all out she weighs about 250grams.

----------


## fergie

> Love the 3rd & 4th picture. That is a pretty snake, and now you have me debating on weither I want a king/milk or a rat snake. Your rat snake outweighs my 6 mo old Yellow annie.


Get a King, a Milk and a Rat and thats all your problems solved  :Good Job:

----------


## fergie

> That is a freakin cool lookin snake.


Cheers Patrick  :Very Happy:

----------


## Kysenia

Love the periscope! :Smile:

----------

